# Mathews DXT



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I shoot one. Not the fastest bow in the world but it is still my favorite. I love the size. I shoot a 27" draw @60 lbs. 390 arrow. My speeds are around 250.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I bought the bow over the Rezeen and the AM andthe new BT. The bow has no recoil or shock very quite. Its light great for hunting the specks on the bow were dead on. The finish did have a few marks but you have to look hard to find them. The string seems to be good no peep rotation and no stretch. The cable does have a little serving seperation nothing that cant be fixed. I for one like the grip. It has a soild wall. the draw is the same from front to back to the valley nice let off too. Mine is 28 in draw 70lb 350grn arrow 300fps. It has been the easiest bow to tune and set up that I have owned. For me it holds and aims good. Its fun to shoot. Its a great little bow not regreting buying it. Good luck!


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought the DXT. I have a 30" draw - 61 lbs. and with a string loop, there is no problem with the angle.

I do not know what speed I shoot and do not really care. I shoot the Easton Axis arrow and it hits hard.

I shot the AM32, the Reezen, the BT Captain and Admiral, and the Alienx. I liked the DXT the best. The AM32 was a close 2nd. I just prefer the solocam draw.


----------



## Huya (Aug 18, 2007)

*I am a proud owner of the DXT 60# all Black Shooting Cheetahs 307gn arrows 29DL. 309 fps. I shot the 70# version with 350gn arrows and did get 322fps out of them. Like the 60# it is just a little easier on my shoulders. I also shot more than 15 different bows and it came down to the AM the Iceman or the DXT. I then shot them blind folded with a friend helping me. Hands down the DXT was the smoothest drawing, best feeling, no shock bow. Plenty of speed and I have shot this bow better than any bow I have owned to date. The DXT is a keeper. *


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

The DXT is awesome, I didn't trade mine this year because I couldn't find a reezen too...


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

my dxt i shoot 27"dl 360gr 68lbs i get 272-274. and it will max out at 72 pounds


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

I will NEVER EVER sell my DXT.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Love*

my DXT, shoots smooth and flat. I can get out to around 25 yards with one pin. No regrets for me thus far.


----------



## badshot506 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 29/70 like you and mine is running 285ish with gold tip 7595 and 100 grain points. arrows are cut to 27.5 inch


----------



## badshot506 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I could break 300 if I shot a lighter arrow and took some sound stuff off.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

badshot506 said:


> I think I could break 300 if I shot a lighter arrow and took some sound stuff off.


No doubt you could. My DXT is 70lbs 350 grn arrow 28in draw loop and peep 300fps for a single cam pretty awsome. My tribute is only 10fps faster all else being equal.


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

Best bow I have ever owned. I wouldn't trade it for any other bow on the market.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

*DXT, first real bow*

I bought a used Browning bow (50#, 60% let off) in Dec and learned how difficult it is to shoot something that was not the best equipment. I upgraded to a DXT a month ago from a good local dealer (also a must-have). Drenalins (& LD) were just too big for me, or for right now. The Reezen was too much of a bow for someone of my experience level. I needed something V-E-R-Y smooth to draw and small enough (a-t-a) to learn how to hold steady. I'm just now getting 2" groups at 30 yds. If I have trouble, it has always been my form. The bow is great. It was expensive, but I got what I paid for. (And, I can stay ahead/keep up with my 10 yr old who got a Hoyt Trykon Jr. for Christmas.)


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER8 (Jan 25, 2009)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Looking into DXT,who shoots them? And what are your thoughts? Iam 29 inch draw at 70 pounds,what speeds are likely?


I really love mine speed is good but a well placed shot is the best and out of the box no tuning i set three pins in 7 shots this is the most unbelievable bow i have ever held it doesn't get any better for me anyway.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*peep angle?*



deadly said:


> I just bought the DXT. I have a 30" draw - 61 lbs. and with a string loop, there is no problem with the angle.
> 
> I do not know what speed I shoot and do not really care. I shoot the Easton Axis arrow and it hits hard.
> 
> I shot the AM32, the Reezen, the BT Captain and Admiral, and the Alienx. I liked the DXT the best. The AM32 was a close 2nd. I just prefer the solocam draw.


At the 30in. draw what size / angle peep do you use?


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*G5*

I use the G5 1/4". It allows me to center the round sight just inside the peep. I love this bow. I owned the Outback @70 lbs. It was set @ 68 lbs. This bow is 61lbs. Shoots just as fast or a little faster and is quieter in the hand. I have a rock solid anchor under my jaw and touch the tip of the string to my nose. Was shooting dead on in 5 minutes of sight adjustments. My bow guy had the QAD timed perfectly the first time and my arrows are flying true and straight. I use the 340 Axis Nano's 30" 125 grn point.

Do not hesitate because of a 30" draw. This is the best treestand bow out there IMO.

I do not need a bow to shoot 60+ yards. My effective range is about 40-45 and in. My average shot on an animal is just over 20.


----------



## north country (Apr 5, 2009)

I just bought a DXT a few days ago after I went to the proshop and shot a reezon, 82nd Airborne and the DXT. I had to have the DXT. This is the smoothest bow I have drawn and virtually no recoil. It is quiet and I am getting excellent speed out of this bow. I shoot a 28" draw at 70#, carbon Express 376 gr Maximas and have one pin out to 35 yds. I practiced out to 60 yds and the arrows grouped very well, 8" group, at that range also, but it was 15-20 mph winds when I shot this range, so we shall see when the wind calms down and I get a stab on it to hold steadier at that distance. I have shot many bows in my 25 yrs of bowhunting and 3d experience and this is one bow that I will hold on to for quite some time.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

north country said:


> I just bought a DXT a few days ago after I went to the proshop and shot a reezon, 82nd Airborne and the DXT. I had to have the DXT. This is the smoothest bow I have drawn and virtually no recoil. It is quiet and I am getting excellent speed out of this bow. I shoot a 28" draw at 70#, carbon Express 376 gr Maximas and have one pin out to 35 yds. I practiced out to 60 yds and the arrows grouped very well, 8" group, at that range also, but it was 15-20 mph winds when I shot this range, so we shall see when the wind calms down and I get a stab on it to hold steadier at that distance. I have shot many bows in my 25 yrs of bowhunting and 3d experience and this is one bow that I will hold on to for quite some time.


I was the same way there is something about this bow I had to have it.


----------



## Atoz (Oct 28, 2007)

Love my DXT, pure hunting machine!


----------



## tsgosnell (May 26, 2009)

Shot the reezen and dxt side by side, I am now the proud owner of a new dxt!


----------



## the wham (Apr 27, 2009)

*dxt*

I have a short draw and was buying a new bow I shot the new PSE bow and they shoot good but when I picked up a DXT and shoot it I bought it. The dxt shot 3fps @ 68# 27" draw 365 arrow 296fps and you cant even hear it. I love going and shooting in field leagues and listening to people say that my bow is so quite without all the silencers on the strings.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

x-it said:


> No doubt you could. My DXT is 70lbs 350 grn arrow 28in draw loop and peep 300fps for a single cam pretty awsome. My tribute is only 10fps faster all else being equal.


Im sorry the tribute has a higher BH so all things are not equal.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

the wham said:


> I have a short draw and was buying a new bow I shot the new PSE bow and they shoot good but when I picked up a DXT and shoot it I bought it. The dxt shot 3fps @ 68# 27" draw 365 arrow 296fps and you cant even hear it. I love going and shooting in field leagues and listening to people say that my bow is so quite without all the silencers on the strings.


Besides the new BowTechs the DXT is the quietest bow I have shot. And the dxt is just as quiet.


----------



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Im a 29/70 like you and have had my DXT since christmas last year. smooth and quiet... don't know what speed i am shooting but ill say that I get pass through on 300 to 400 lb hogs. GREAT BOW


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

badshot506 said:


> I have a 29/70 like you and mine is running 285ish with gold tip 7595 and 100 grain points. arrows are cut to 27.5 inch


i have same setup but my heads are 85 gr. gt 7595 29 in. around 289 super smooth


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

junk, single cam tech, is a thing of the past


----------



## HOG MANIAC (Apr 17, 2007)

*Speeds*

Mine 365grain arrow 28"draw 70# 304fps:elch:


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a DXT and have no complaints. It is a very smooth bow and shoot just as well. I was getting 280fps at 68#, 28" d/l and a 381grn arrow. Great bow, you cant go wrong.

Just to throw in I now get 305 fps out of a bow that only ibo's 9' faster and 1" less draw.


----------



## brian3962 (Aug 9, 2010)

29"/68lb., 380 grain. Tested it today and showed 288 f/s


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

i got one! i love it, wouldnt trade it for anything.. i nam 29 inch draw and 62 lbs. i am shooting 275 FPS. really smooth drawing and light.


----------

